# Oklahoma Trooper Killed in Crash



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Courtesy of KOTV

Trooper William McClendon









Courtesy of KOTV

An 18 wheeler slammed into an Oklahoma Highway Patrol cruiser Oct. 1 on the Will Rogers Turnpike.

*Courtesy of KOTV*

Investigators are looking into a crash near Claremore that killed two people Sunday, including an Oklahoma Highway Patrol trooper. An 18 wheeler slammed into an OHP cruiser on the Will Rogers Turnpike. 
Trooper William McClendon of Mounds was pronounced dead at the scene. He was an eight year veteran. The truck driver has now been identified as 25 year old Hussein Hajiege Osman of Kansas City. He was flown to Saint John Medical Center in Tulsa, where he died from his injuries. 
The turnpike had to be shutdown after the accident so investigators could re-construct the scene. They want to make sure they do a thorough job and find out exactly what happened. 
Traffic on the Will Rogers Turnpike was backed up for miles after the accident. The eastbound lanes of the turnpike were closed for nearly seven hours. 
The Oklahoma Highway Patrol is asking for help to piece together the accident. Anyone who witnessed the wreck or stopped to help on the scene is asked to give them a call. Their number is 918-627-0440 or toll-free at 866-OHP-tips.

_Republished with permission of KOTV._


----------

